# Interesting Speedsolving.com Stats



## pjk (Dec 31, 2007)

I figured I'd share some of the stats of Speedsolving.com with you, specifically in this month (December). Speedsolving.com has grown tremendously this month:
These stats are for December, 2007 only:
-Unique Visitors: 9,225
-Hits: 1,751,598
-92.3% of visitors used Windows OS
-4.3% of visitors used Macintosh OS
-49.9% Used Internet Explorer to Browse the Forum
-41.1% Used Firefox to Browse the Forum
-78.7% of Visitors Came from Direct link/Bookmark
-9.2% of Visitors Came from Search Engines
-Estimated that 86.5% of Visitors Bookmarked the Forum

Enjoy!


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 31, 2007)

nice 
yes, Rubik's cube is having a mysterious comeback right now!
I saw a whole bucket of cubes in ToysRUs the other day right beside the cashier, and as I was going away from the mall, most of them were gone! They sold so fast I couldn't believe it! I also saw them displayed near cash in a few other stores as well. Something is going on. More of you have to solve in public transportation, get the word out! 
Plus, I'm sure nakaji's video being featured on YouTube probably helped it a lot as well.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, that is impressive. I didn't realize that there would be so many unregistered members (9225 unique visitors, 815 members).

And your statistics for Windows/Mac/Other or normal, but you have a very low percentage of IE-users, a high percentage of Firefox users and a very high percentage of other browsers (9%)

And the other percentages show that you have a very loyal group of repeating visitors, but I don't think that comes as a surprise to anyone.


----------



## martian (Dec 31, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> nice
> yes, Rubik's cube is having a mysterious comeback right now!
> I saw a whole bucket of cubes in ToysRUs the other day right beside the cashier, and as I was going away from the mall, most of them were gone! They sold so fast I couldn't believe it! I also saw them displayed near cash in a few other stores as well. Something is going on. More of you have to solve in public transportation, get the word out!
> Plus, I'm sure nakaji's video being featured on YouTube probably helped it a lot as well.



Yes, even in my school I can see a lot of people playing the cube............... they have all gone crazy at solving it(but most of them failed lol)


----------



## pjk (Dec 31, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Wow, that is impressive. I didn't realize that there would be so many unregistered members (9225 unique visitors, 815 members).
> 
> And your statistics for Windows/Mac/Other or normal, but you have a very low percentage of IE-users, a high percentage of Firefox users and a very high percentage of other browsers (9%)
> 
> And the other percentages show that you have a very loyal group of repeating visitors, but I don't think that comes as a surprise to anyone.


I was quite surprised by the number of unique visitors as well. Considering that we probably have around 500 active members, and over the last couple of days we have been avg'ing over 1000 unique visitors a day, that means there are a lot of readers. The OS stats are normal, but I figured some of you wanted to see those stats, as they are always interesting to look at. As far as repeating visitors, it isn't a surprise because it is a forum. That is typical for a forum. However, I can see the number of registrations shooting up soon. It won't be long before we have over 1,000 members. Quite amazing what this forum has become.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 1, 2008)

martian said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > nice
> ...



i wish people at MY school would be crazy about it! lol
am i one of the only people who are using a macintosh?


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> am i one of the only people who are using a macintosh?



no .

Is the percentage of IE-users really below the average? I thought there are more firefox than IE-users in the meanwhile.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Wow, that is impressive. I didn't realize that there would be so many unregistered members (9225 unique visitors, 815 members).



I'm going to guess the actual number considerably smaller than that, as some people (like me) have dynamic IP addresses.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And your statistics for Windows/Mac/Other or normal, *but you have a very low percentage of IE-users, a high percentage of Firefox users and a very high percentage of other browsers (9%)*



that's because we, cubers, are smarter and prefer Firefox


----------



## pjk (Jan 1, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is impressive. I didn't realize that there would be so many unregistered members (9225 unique visitors, 815 members).
> ...


Actually, both of the items I use to track UV's take a dynamic IP into account. Dynamic IPs are so common, that counting each diff. IP as a new UV would be very inaccurate. The stats are based off your internet provider/location. So the actual number of unique visits is quite close to the correct number.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 1, 2008)

Pedro said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And your statistics for Windows/Mac/Other or normal, *but you have a very low percentage of IE-users, a high percentage of Firefox users and a very high percentage of other browsers (9%)*
> ...



I would say it's because cubers attract the younger generation, and the younger generation is more tech-savy and therefore we realize that IE is a terrible browser?


----------



## hait2 (Jan 1, 2008)

my thing lags i faillllllllll


i hate firefox, ju sgetting it out there
memory hog phaiL
MEGA FAIL

i am too lazy to use anythin else tho and i like the customizzablity


and im gonna be usin windows for the next 4 motnhs b/c/ i have to workk........ i am already used to it tho
back to my trusty ubuntu as soon as school starts again in may 


HAPPY NEW YEAR EAST COAST~!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 1, 2008)

I check this thing more than I do my email! Lol and I check my email a lot! I have my Firefox set so the my pages open back up even after I close them, so speedcubing is like my first or second tab. Love this site!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Pedro said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And your statistics for Windows/Mac/Other or normal, *but you have a very low percentage of IE-users, a high percentage of Firefox users and a very high percentage of other browsers (9%)*
> ...


You are wrong:
-49.9% Used Internet Explorer to Browse the Forum
-41.1% Used Firefox to Browse the Forum

Could someone please explain to me why Firefox is such a popular browser? I made a very short summary below.

IE: Default because it is included with Windows. Very popular because it is the most compatible browser (not with web-standards, but with already built websites). Problems are security and a bad render-engine

FF: Popular because of all the extensions/add-ins/plugins. Very popular in many countries because it is "not-IE" and has a better render-engine. Problems are memory-usage and no support for ActiveX.

Opera: Not popular at all, even though it has the best standards support and had tabs before FF had them. Problems are no support for ActiveX and lack of users.

Safari: (Apple only, let's not talk about the Windows version yet)


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Could someone please explain to me why Firefox is such a popular browser?


Why wouldn't it be? It's simply the best.



AvGalen said:


> IE is the most compatible browser with already built websites.


Is it? I haven't had any such problems with Firefox in a long time. IE is losing users so fast that it would be foolish to ignore all the other browsers.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

It's simply the best is not really an argument and I strongely disagree with it. (it doesn't pass acid2, but opera and safari passed it over a year ago is just one example)

And I agree that it would be foolish to ignore other browsers when you are building/maintaining a new one, but there are 100ths of millions of websites that are already built and will not be changed and for those website IE is the most compatible browser.

I have some personal experience with a site that I built. It used "input type=button" and had an onclick event for all buttons. Firefox had the wrong behavior and performed a submit whenever I clicked on one of those buttons.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> (it doesn't pass acid2, but opera and safari passed it over a year ago is just one example)


Gecko 1.9 has passed it for over a year as well (it's used in Firefox 3). Could you give some examples that actually matter?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

That is a weir argument Johannes. IE 8 has also passed it, but those are not browsers people (40% and 50% remember) use. The current versions of IE and FF don't render it correctly. And I already gave you an example that actually matters (to me): the button=submit error.

But here is some more info (just the first link I could find):
http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/w3c_html.html


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 1, 2008)

Hence why I use Safari. for some reason, java applets take forever to load on firefox on my mac. Safari seems to work great for everything except it doesn't have add-ons...


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

My best guess is that when IE wasn't developed anymore (IE6) and it was basically a browser that had bad support for new standards Opera was not free and FireFox had the "Not-IE, continuation of Netscape" thing going for it.

But I don't understand why FireFox is so popular right now and Opera is not. (P.S. I am an IE user)


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2008)

Opera for president! (I'm just used to it now, IE was so bad and Firefox might be better, but I can't let go).


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate IE because it is always so slow for me and it's hard to see what's going on. By that I mean, you click on a button (link) or whatever, and then nothing, then suddenly the next page pops up, I hate that, I like to have a continuous movement. I use Netscape, with Firefox display, and change to IE display when using sites that need IE...


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> I hate IE because it is always so slow for me and it's hard to see what's going on. By that I mean, you click on a button (link) or whatever, and then nothing, then suddenly the next page pops up, I hate that, I like to have a continuous movement. I use Netscape, with Firefox display, and change to IE display when using sites that need IE...


You do know about that little progressbar that IE has do you?
And Netscape has been officialy discontinued and will no longer be supported. That is not a problem (yet) for you as a private user, but it will mean that you will need to start looking for a new browser (that has a firefox/ie switcher) in the future.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2008)

Yea I know the little progress bar, that is extremely unreliable, as it normally gets through two little blocks, then suddenly jumps... And yes I am aware that Netscape has no future. I will probably change to Firefox when it becomes necessary, or I may look at Opera, as I've heard it is very good.


----------

